
Show HN: Mercury Retrograde API - leesalminen
https://mercuryretrogradeapi.com/about.html
======
leesalminen
Hey HN!

I've noticed an impact on communications with others (especially our
customers) when Mercury is in retrograde. I wanted to display whether Mercury
is in retrograde or not on the dashboard of an app we have in production. I
wasn't able to find any API to determine this, so I built one!

Happy to answer any questions!

